# .

## Romulus

.
 15%,  .

   .
:
+ (  /),     .

       .
     (,    ),      ().

  ?
   ,     ?

,  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,     ()        -           , ..       ?
            ,         ,      ,    ,      ,           ,         -  ,   ,         - ,        , ,     ,  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Romulus

.
    .
1.  2.  3.     4.  5.   ,  . 6.      .
     .

    ,    .  ,  ,   .    ,      -1.    ()     )  )  ?

        , ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    .  ,  ,   .    ,      -1.    ()     )  )  ?


    ,     .  ,     ,     ,           ,    () - ,           .
       ,     ,       ,    -    ,    ,           .          ,          ,       =  ? :Wow:

----------


## Romulus

.       ,    ""      () /,        .  .
        , ..      , +          .
 ,   ?   ?   ? (,  -1,     )  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ?   ?   ? (,  -1,     )  .[/QUOTE]
   - ,   ,-       ,     .   .   -   ,   ,       ,    ,        ,          ,             ,    ,            ,            -      "        "  "  "  16 2008,         - .    .    ,     .2      08 .11.2006  134 " .   ...."

----------


## Romulus

..  .
  , :
"  . 2  N 134 ,  /                         /,      ,    ,    ,      ,    -  ."

"!!"

   : "        - ".

----------


## ZHANNET

,            -   ,              ,       ,   ,     ,       .    . 2  N 134  . /          :Wow:   :Wow:           /    ,    ,      ,     .

----------


## Romulus

"         /    ,    ,      ,     "

,         ,      .        , ,           "   ,      ".
      ?

 :           ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,  -                ,     ,      ,        "  "  16 2008, ,     ,   .
    ,     ,   ,        ,   ,    ..,  ,           . ,    +  ,       ,   ,    ,         .            ,          ,   ,   -       .
 :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> :           ?


. 




> ,


     , ?
  359   ?




> 


*ZHANNET*,      . 




> ,           . ,    +  ,


   . 
*ZHANNET*,  ,   ,  . 

ps: ,       . ,   ,  .

----------


## Romulus

.
    "  " (0751322).

   ( ,  )     ?

----------


## Romulus

-17,    :


     22.08.2008 "      " ,     ,   ,       ,      .           .

 .3    359,     
)  ,    ;
)   -  -  ;
, ,  -   ;
)         (         -    ,         );
)   ,   ( ),  ;
)  ;
)     ;
)  ,      ()    ;
)      ;
) , ,    ,        ,   ,   ( );
)  ,            ( ).

----------


## ZHANNET

, ?
  359   ?
  - BorisG, -         ,   ?
    ,      -         ,      (  ) -   -    .
  .       -     ,    ,   , -   !!!
,       ,    () ,    ,   .       ,      - "",      ,        ,            . -        ,     ,   ,          ,         .

----------


## Romulus

> ,      -         ,      (  ) -   -    .


    #5 :     (,   -  ).      ,    .




> .       -     ,    ,   , -   !!!


  /      .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  -         ,   ?


.    ,  ,    , ,   .            . 




> ...   .       -     ,    ,   , -   !!!


   ,  ?
 .   , ,     . 
 , ,    ,       **  - ,   ,     . 
  ,      ,       ,          ,   . 




> ...    () ,    ,   .


 .




> ...       - "",


     -   . 
   ,        ,    ,       . 
      ,     ,   .    ,    - ,    .




> ...  -


 ,  - ,    - .    ,    ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Romulus

,  "   " ))

:
)     ? -17    ?
)    (    )  1 ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,       3-,  .      ,    ,        (  100000 .   ).    , " "   BorisG-  -   ,      ,     ,    ,      .         ,     BorisG,      " "   ,      Romulus    ,       ,        ,    ( -),     .          ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> :
> )     ? -17    ?


  :Wow: 
*Romulus*,    "     "  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,   ,    ,    .       "  ".   .    -17 (,    359)
      .




> )    (    )  1 ?


       . 
  2 ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ...       3-,  .      ,    ,


  .      ,     .  :Wink: 




> ...   -   ,      ,


       . 
  -        . 
 ,  ,  ""         .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Romulus

:

    .
 , ,      ,  ,   .
    ,       ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,


       .




> ?


      ,  .  ,           .

----------


## Romulus

> .
> 
> 
>       ,  .  ,           .


  .
  ""   .             . ,  . ,     - .   .

   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   . 
     . 
        ?

----------


## LadyDi

?

----------


## ZHANNET

BORISG, "     ,    - ".   ,   18.05.2010     ,   ,  -!!!!          ,      .

----------


## LadyDi

,   ,    ..

----------


## barraguda

*LadyDi*, ,    .    -   ,     ,      .

----------


## LadyDi

, .

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,     , - ,    ,   , ,  - ,   ,
   -  .  ,   ,    .              ,
 ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## Lara77

, ,  .
   +?    ?

:
 ,   .    .

                .    .   / (  ,     /        ).

      . 


..     ,    ,      !!!!

----------


## ABell

> , ,  .
>    +?    ?
> 
> :
>  ,   .    .
> 
>                 .    .   / (  ,     /        ).
> 
>       . 
> ...


    .       (  )    (  ).

----------


## Sparklymoza

??
    ,      ().  ,     ,     ,  . ,  -   .     . 
       ???
    !!!

----------

-1       .
    - .
     - "  ,  ".
 ?

----------


## Sparklymoza

**,          -1 ,    - . 
  - ???

----------


## Paspartu

,        , ,    . ?

----------


## ABell

> ,        , ,    . ?


      ?

----------


## Paspartu

, , ,   ?

----------


## ABell

> , , ,   ?


      /.

----------


## Paspartu

?

   , ,    ?

----------


## Noven'kaja

"    " . -7.

----------


## NALut

,   -  ,   ...         95,      ,     95       ,           (  )

----------


## mrushan

*BorisG*, !

 :       17     
1.     ?      ?
2.    :   ?   ?

----------


## .

.       .       . ,           
   .  ,    .  -     .         ,   ,    
           -17,

----------


## 666

......

----------


## 666

......

----------


## 666

,   ,      ,   ,        .,      ,      .    .      6  2008.  359      8  2006 . 134.

----------


## mrushan

> ,   ,      ,   ,        .,      ,      .    .      6  2008.  359      8  2006 . 134.


 ,   "    .    "? 
      ?
  :  ,          ?

----------

